# o2 Sensor change at 120,000 miles



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

502scs said:


> I don't know, It looks perfectly fine to me
> Thank you Torque APP and Rock Auto!


you got a 2014 correct? this is gen2 section


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's a bad O2 sensor supposed to look like?

If it's not working. It's not working. There's no difference in appearance other then the color black.


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry but the internet always amazes me … My sarcasm was totally wasted LOL

Boraz ... 
"Forum1st Generation Chevrolet CruzeGen1 Diesel Technical Discussion o2 Sensor change at 120,000 miles"

snowwy66... if you actually open the picture you will see the black is about 0.10" thick and totally obstructing the opening. You cant see I very well from the thumbnail.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

502scs said:


> Sorry but the internet always amazes me … My sarcasm was totally wasted LOL
> 
> Boraz ...
> "Forum1st Generation Chevrolet CruzeGen1 Diesel Technical Discussion o2 Sensor change at 120,000 miles"
> ...


you originally posted this in gen2 section


----------

